# Cleaves back to kings and Jones back to Cleveland



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

*Sac / Cle Trade*

Read you traded jumaine jones to sac town for Cleeves

What are your thoughts about that trade?
I know both really good but i think sac has the better of the trade talent wise .
But it looks like you needed another pg.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*There is*

another thread about this trade in the main NBA forum.

My take.... why would Sac make this trade? Jones is not gonna start for them, and will barely get miuntes.

Obviously it is a better trade for Clev because Cleeves fills a big need. 

Talent wise, Jones may be better, but to fill a gapping hole in a trade, Cleveland did well. Plus, Cleeves is young, and has got to be pretty excited to know he will finally get a chance to run a team with athletes like darius Miles and Ricky Davis to pass the ball to on fast breaks, and to Dajaun Wagner for spot-up jumpers.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: There is*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> My take.... why would Sac make this trade? Jones is not gonna start for them, and will barely get minutes.


And Mateen Cleaves WAS going to get minutes for Sacramento?

The thing is, the Kings are not going to re-sign Lawrence Funderburke, and Chris Webber always misses plenty of games due to injury, and who knows what will happen with this money laundering indictment. Peja Stojakovic missed a lot of games last year, too. In other words, the Kings need a backup SF/PF a lot more than they need a third-string PG (arguably their fourth-string PG, since Doug Christie can play the position, as well).

Good trade for both teams, though. The Kings are as deep as any team I've seen in this league for a LOOOOOOONG time. Their bench looks like this:

6th man: Bobby Jackson
7th man: Hidayet Turkoglu
8th man: Keon Clark
9th man: Scot Pollard
10th man: Jumaine Jones
11th man: Gerald Wallace

All six of those dudes are good enough to start on at least one other NBA team! Good lord!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: There is*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 6th man: Bobby Jackson
> 7th man: Hidayet Turkoglu
> 8th man: Keon Clark
> ...


It's so true, just goes to say what bad management is about that they are able to get a bench like this, while other teams aren't about to crack 20 wins.

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

^^

Their bench could win 20 games. In the east they could make the playoffs.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> In the east they could make the playoffs.


A very ridiculous statement. Last year, the 8th seed was the Pacers. Does that bench have anywhere near the talent?

The East isn't as weak as everyone likes to say it is.


----------



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

*you've gained nothing from getting cleaves*

:laugh: you haven't got anything special for trading Jones 4 Cleaves....Cleaves may of did well in College ...but he is obviously no NBA player...It's been 3 seasons....and he hasn't done anything to catch anyone's eye...Look at Morris Peterson...He was selcted later in the draft and look how much better he's doing that Mateen....Mateen #12 pick.....Mopete like #23 pick....I mean come on...You'd think he would of done somthing by now....So i think you were almost better if you would of kept Jumaine Jones... :no:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> ^^
> In the east they could make the playoffs.


They are good, but not better then any playoff team East or West...

-Petey


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*I still ask*

how people can write off someone like Cleaves at this early stage of his career? Just like Ricky Davis took til his 4rth year to show something, it might take Cleaves til his 4rth or 5th year to show he can play. Maybe so, maybe not, but UNLIKE MoPete... Cleaves has not been a starter.... MoPete gets major minutes....that is a very poor comparison. And by the way, draft position has nothing to do with how good a player ACTUALLY becomes in the NBA. So MoPete was taken after Cleaves???? What point does that make about Cleaves being a good pick-up for Cleveland or not?????

Again, Juamine Jones may be more athletic, he even may be a better pro, but he DOES NOT fill a hole on the Cavs. Cleaves DOES. Why is that so hard to see? It's not like Jones was gonna get many minutes with Lamond Murray (so far), Miles, Ricky D, etc on the team. On the other hand, the ONLY PG on the roster is injured and aging Bimbo Coles... HELLOOOO.... the Cavs NEED a PG......anybody home?????

One other thing, nobody has proclaimed Cleaves as the savior of the franchise, and Lucas has not even slotted him as a starter! He wants to trade Murray for a starting PG if possible.

I say it is a good trade.... give up a 3rd string player (Jones would be behind Murray and Miles at SF, and behind Mihm and Boozer at PF) for a possible starter/probably 2nd string. At least give the guy a chance to start on a new team before you crucify him.:rbanana:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Yeah, everything I said*

about this trade..... ummmm...

NEVERMIND!!!!!

I always KNEW this was a bad trade for Clev.... I just knew it!!
:uhoh:


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Cleaves/Jones Retrade(click) 

Palacio signed by the Cavs(click)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Trade was canceled, Cleaves failed his physical.

-Petey


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Good, I never did like Cleaves. Thought he was too slow


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Palacio*

Who is Palacio? Does anybody know anything about this guy?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Palacio is tall and strong. He plays good defense, he doesn't have the ability to run a team full time but he show, occasionally, that he could be a very good backup who will be able to fill in for 10-15 minutes. I've seem very little of him because he seldom played and any of my comments above could be wrong. I got them mostly from various scouting reports.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Palacio couldn't do back up for more than a few minutes at point guard. He is not a true point and can't run a team. He "might" make a decent <b>12th man</b> in this league if his time is limited to when his team has a 20 point lead.

I watched him play for the Celtics and then for the Suns.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I agree with the criticism of Palacio. He is still better than Cleaves though and didn't cost them that much.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Palacio rhymes with fellatio 

He blows


----------

